# Guppies and BBA?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

There are a few famous fish that will eat BBA (SAE being one of them) but Guppies aren't among them.

Often a deficiency in Nitrates and an abundance of Phosphate creates favorite conditions for BBA. Check your NO3 levels to see if they have bottomed out.


----------



## E. Simpson (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm not so sure guppies don't eat BBA.I have 2 female guppies that eat it.They don't compete with a SAE but IME they do eat some of it.


Ernie


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

They will graze a little, but not enough to reduce its abundance at all.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I agree with Sean. I've seen my Fancy Guppies tear off a chunk of BBA now and then, but not enough to make a significant impact.


----------

